# Moving recommendations?



## gleeruss (Sep 3, 2012)

My partner and I plan to move to Xalapa, Veracruz in about three years. Any recommendations about moving companies? It'll be very little furniture, but will include kitchen supplies (not appliances), stereo system and TV, computer, a piano and lots of books, CDs and art work.
Moving van companies? Containers? Many companies bill themselves as "international movers", but I'm not so sure what their experience is.
It is a bit confusing at the moment.


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't have any real advice but just wanted to say that I am impressed! You really plan ahead.... 
:clap2:


I hardly ever plan more than a week or two out and even then I can change with the wind


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Check what companies the diplomats use and recommend. For example, Mexican consular staff. These are the companies that have proven experience.

We were fortunate, when we were making our move, that we were living in our national capital, so we found many moving companies experienced in international moves—because they service the diplomatic staff coming and going to embassies. If you are in New York, as your profile suggests, there should be a similar abundance of experienced international moving companies who serve international people in business, arts, and government.


----------



## goerge111 (Oct 23, 2012)

The other posts seem to be good advise. Advise I wish I had in the past was one learned over costly personal experience. 

1) Deal with international companies who speak a language you are comfortable with. Should you need to deal with a problem it will be well worth your extra effort, believe me.

2) Pay with a credit card or PayPal. The reason being if you do have a legitimate claim they will do the work for you to resolve issues.

You might want to look into buying new stuff in Mexico as far as kitchen stuff. Shipping, importing is a major problem as far as cost. When I moved even selling stuff ant 20% of their value was enough to purchase most things new in Mexico. Personal effects such as books see points 1 and 2. Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

I do not know of any moving companies here, however I have been in contact before with an American couple named Jim and Mindy that live in Veracruz, I believe they live just outside of Xalapa. They may be of some help. Maybe they know of some moving companies that travel there. Here is a link to their website and youtube channel where maybe you can get in touch with them. Even if they may not know of any moving companies there I am sure they will be helpful with any questions about the area. Good Luck.!

Solar Haven - self sufficient living without utility costs or a big mortgage

Solarhaven II - YouTube


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I'll tell you a little more about our move. We decided to go for a container. It was a fixed price for the whole container, so it didn’t make sense to get rid of any stuff. (For certain big kitchenware appliances, there is less selection and they're more expensive here—e.g., if you have a food processor, good quality stand mixer, or high-end juicer, they’re worth keeping.) 

The company shipped the container to Atlantic Canada, and stored it for several months (which suited us because our house in Mexico wasn’t ready—so it was like getting storage for no extra cost). After that, they put it on a ship to the port of Veracruz, then contracted with a local trucker to bring the container to Mexico City. 

But we didn’t have to bother about any of the logistics of trucks, trains or ships—it was the moving company’s job to arrange all that.

The only thing we had to arrange was to have workers on hand to unload the container and carry the items into our house when the container arrived.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Moving to Mexico*



gleeruss said:


> My partner and I plan to move to Xalapa, Veracruz in about three years. Any recommendations about moving companies? It'll be very little furniture, but will include kitchen supplies (not appliances), stereo system and TV, computer, a piano and lots of books, CDs and art work.
> Moving van companies? Containers? Many companies bill themselves as "international movers", but I'm not so sure what their experience is.
> It is a bit confusing at the moment.


Hi Gleeruss;

Actually if you have top of the line appliances (not the latest computerized ones though), like Maytag, Whirlpool, GE, Frigadaire, etc. I'd bring them with you. They have the parts to repair them down here. They're more expensive down here when purchased new. The one's made in the USA seem to last longer. That includes your blender. You see they can fix anything cheaper here, and stuff you wouldn't even think about fixing as we're so used to the "throw it away World in USA", all except those new computerized washer/dryers - they don't have the parts for yet. If you go visit the top of the line luxury condo's for sale along the coast - they almost always will have imported USA appliances in them. That's for a definite reason!

Our electrician/plumber actually rebuilt our water heater with all new parts/labor for about $50.00 USD. All excepting the bladder, but all the small parts, tubes were replaced. It just amazed us. We had a guy on the next block for 3 years in a 1 meter wide store front doing repair of TV remote controls, and game joy sticks, etc. Just amazing.

We did and are really glad we did bring our USA made appliances to Mexico with us. Our clothes washer made it 15 years, and then we had a guy rewire it and put in a new motor all for about $80.00 USD. The clothes dryer made it until it caught on fire after 17 years. We find cheaper prices for the small kitchen appliances in the USA than here. So if you've already bought them, why not bring them - I think you will be glad you did. Things like an egg slicer, really good cheese slicer you will only find at top end stores like Fabrica de Francia and have to pay 3 times what you paid for in USA. So bring all that small stuff. I was a cook through college then a Chef in my early years - I know. But, don't over bring stuff down here though and make sure your new kitchen is big enough for your newly acquired in Mexico; Tortilla press, 2-3 sizes of lemon/orange hand squeezers, etc. etc.

Also on shipping since your near NYC? See about a shipping company, that will set you up with a small metal ship container, where you can fill it for shipment. Then it can ship cheaply by ship all the way to Vera Cruz, which is real near your Jalapa. Shipping by ship is almost always cheaper than land transportation. Find someone with a pick up truck, go down to the port - check through Customs and pick up all your stuff and haul it to Jalapa for probably a whole lot cheaper? Or look for some local guy with a bigger 1 ton covered truck and probably for about $120.00 USD + tolls equivalent he'll go to the port with you and bring everything back in one trip. You're heading to Mexico - where every Mexicano is experienced in thinking "outside the box", and the Mexican Way! They can figure out a way to most things we take for granted, cheaper, quicker, faster!

Cuyler


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

gleeruss said:


> My partner and I plan to move to Xalapa, Veracruz in about three years. Any recommendations about moving companies? It'll be very little furniture, but will include kitchen supplies (not appliances), stereo system and TV, computer, a piano and lots of books, CDs and art work.
> Moving van companies? Containers? Many companies bill themselves as "international movers", but I'm not so sure what their experience is.
> It is a bit confusing at the moment.


Bring very little with you. That's my advice. Three years is a long ways away. About 6 months prior to the move is probably the best time to seriously talk about movers.


----------

